# Gold Brembo Caliper Paint



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I've got a few chips on mine, is it possible to buy specific Brembo gold touch up paint does anyone know?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes....I got some from paints4....will try and check the code tomorrow night and drop you a note.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

You legend, cheers mate! Link to where you bought from would be great too? ; -)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.paints4u.com


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

I would also appreciate it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Humbrol Enamels 14ml - Brass (Metallic) (AA0597) (HUM054) | eBay


----------



## allsop83 (Nov 20, 2014)

I didn't find the humbrol stuff that great once it had dried- but bought Honda Fresh copper (YR532M) and was spot on


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep same here, Honda fresh copper YR532M from paints4U, perfect match.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Just ordered some, thanks guys!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Beat me too it...same one I used from paints4u :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

billythefish said:


> Just ordered some, thanks guys!


++1, as stone chip also!


----------

